# The Macclesfield Triangle



## doctornige (1 Apr 2012)

Whaley, Macc, Buxton, Whaley (i.e. Macc Road, Cat & Fiddle, Long Hill) was supposed to be my goal for the summer. Entering the 60-mile Evans Peak event changed this, and the Triangle was demoted to a training ride. Well, this afternoon, I knocked it off.

On the plus side, I did it in a shave over 2h, with an average speed of about 13.5mph, max speed 38mph and with 2600ft of ascent. 27 miles. Not too bad given that this was the first go at anything over 16 miles.

On the down side, the pull out of Macc saw my effing chondromalacia rear it's head in my left knee. Long Hill added the right knee to that. Currently recovering with a beer and not able to get down any stairs (up is OK!).

Oddly, with the knee pain, it built to a finite level and stayed there. I could still cycle, but was probably tearing them up a bit. I hope I can (as others have) exercise through this so I can manage the 60 event miles in June.

Hmmmm ...

Nige.


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Apr 2012)

I know your route well although I prefer to substitue the Cat and Fiddle with the Brickworks, the Goyt Valley and into Buxton via the moor towards Axe Edge. It takes out most of the traffic.

Check your saddle height is right re the knee pain and try not to grind to much when climbing. If you are riding 30ish miles now around those roads you will be fine for the sportive.


----------



## doctornige (1 Apr 2012)

Hacienda, thanks for the encouragement. I agree about the traffic, but I had a bloody-minded insistence on doing the classic motorbike route. Now I know I sm comfortable on those distances, I am excited to look for alternatives. I noticed a 'bail out' route after the Cat pub, which was Derbyshire Bridge, which would shoot me down to Errwood reservoir, but with an epic grind up Goyt Lane of one didn't want to take the road bike on the forestry track to Fernilee!


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Apr 2012)

If you turn left at the end of Derbyshire Bridge at the end of the reservoir rather than right up Goyt Lane, that will take you up to Pyms Chair and you can drop down into Kettlsehulme past Wingatherer from there. Think that climb out of the Goyt is called The Street, it is not quite as unrellenting as Goyts Lane although there is one section which gets a little steep.


----------



## doctornige (3 Apr 2012)

It is indeed The Street. Done it on an MTB, but not the Allez.

You and I should have a pootle one day.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Apr 2012)

Give us a shout. Subject to swmbo and weather permitting, always up for a ride in the hills.
I might even suggest a forum ride in the area one of these days as it is a cracking area for those who like lumpy rides.


----------



## doctornige (5 Apr 2012)

Will do. 

Yes, any ride round here features an element of brutality. I am holidaying near Mildenhall and Lakenheath right now and have blasted out on flat roads and barely felt a 17mph average.

Nige.


----------



## doctornige (28 Apr 2012)

Been out and done some of this on your recommendation. First was a short run from Whaley to Windgather and Pym's Chair, down The Street and up Goyt's Lane. Confirmed: Goyt's Lane is a pig. 

Today, I started with the same route to The Street, and then headed out the end of Erwood to Derbyshire Bridge, over Axe Edge, into Buxton and back to Whaley over Long Hill. It was a nice run apart from the wind. The route also informed me that you can't go from the Cat to Erwood using the Derbyshire Bridge road because it's one way. 

The nicest parts of the route were the meander along the Goyt above the reservoir and the great view from the top of Axe Edge over the Dales. I had the Axe Edge road to myself and smiled politely at the Full Carbon brigade throwing themselves over the Cat with a ferocious tailwind. The same wind made the descent to Buxton a cold and slightly hair-raising experience.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Apr 2012)

You will have to go towards Winkle next time through Macc forest some nice runs around there although Forest Chapel climb is another challenging one.....


----------



## doctornige (29 Apr 2012)

I know that climb from the saddle of an MTB!


----------

